# Hi-point .45 ACP



## danielobrine (May 27, 2011)

So, I've done some research on this gun - some people say that it's may be ugly, but it works, and works fairly accurately, some people down right hate them. The reason I come and ask about this specific gun is my situation, I am thinking about buying my brother's Hi-point .45, two mags, case, and over half a box of ammo still left. Only one clip was shot from my Brother and he bought it new. The price is still up in the air, but We're looking at @110-120, for all that.

This would be my first *hand*gun, I recently obtained my first two firearms, a Marlin .22 and a 12 gauge. 

the hi-point would not be good for carry, which I know, but i have wanted to carry a .45 for a long time, and this would give me a chance to get a good feel for the caliber, without spending much at all.

thoughts?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not sure that this will give you a good feel for how a .45 shoots. 

The High Point is a blow back design; most .45s are locked breach designs. I believe that they will feel quite different.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not sure that this will give you a good feel for how a .45 shoots. 

The High Point is a blow back design; most .45s are locked breech designs. I believe that they will feel quite different.

High Point, I believe, is the only manufacturer of service caliber handguns using blow back designs.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Buy a box of ammo ask your brother to let you take it out and shoot it before you buy it from him. I've usually found there is a reason (not always disclosed or obivous and very often hidden) why someone is selling something used.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

MitchellB said:


> Buy a box of ammo ask your brother to let you take it out and shoot it before you buy it from him. I've usually found there is a reason (not always disclosed or obvious and very often hidden) why someone is selling something used.


And before you marry a divorcee, check with the ex-husband.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I say try it out. If it works grab it. $110 to $120 is cheap enough that even if you hate it, it won't be that big of a deal moneywise. 
But, don't use it as a baseline to determine your like or dislike for the .45 acp cartridge. HiPoints are a different beast.


----------



## danielobrine (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the responses everyone, hes going to let me shoot it when i go to the range on monday


----------



## danielobrine (May 27, 2011)

I am buying it for 135 (and a pop, thanks to my brother who just couldn't NOT have the last word) for the gun, two mags, a case and 38 rounds of .45. This is (as I said) my first HANDgun, however not my last.


----------

